# Should You Eat The Whole Egg Or Just The Egg Whites?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m really confused about eggs. I’m not even sure if youre going to be able to answer this or not, but to me and I’m sure others, it’s a very confusing and important topic. I only use egg whites because I did believe that the yolks are bad because of cholesterol and saturated fat. But [...]

*Read More...*


----------

